# we should not feel guilty for wanting to expand our families



## MrsC11 (Aug 19, 2010)

i think most of us on this part of te site feel the same after reading other peoples stories..that we are blessed to already be mothers which we are isn't it the most amazing feeling in the world, its all i want out of life to be in a happy family and be a mother ..i just love it. But we shouldt feel guilty or less deserving of others and we shouldn't feel like we should just be thanksful we are allowed to want more and be upsert tat our bodies aren't performing for us like so many other people wo don't want childrens do.  its not fair   xx

sorry for my rant.....love ff feels like nobody knw how im feeling and too scared, even ashamed to tell any of my family or friends, but n here people understand x


----------



## Hello Kitty (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you are right. The problem is that a lot of what you feel is kept hidden because you do feel guilty for wanting more, especially when some people struggle to have one. I usually can't stand it when people with more than one child tell me that I should be thankful and grateful that I have DD. Well of course I am!!!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I know the feeling.

I have a two and half year old DS who I adore. He is my world but I grew up, one of three and I am also close to my nine cousins on my father's side who are all like little brothers and sisters to me so I have happy memories of a childhood filled with many "siblings". I always dreamed I'd have a least three.

Now, I'm 36yo now [DH is 38] and we are struggling to have #2. And all I get from the few people I've told is that I'm lucky to have one.

That doesn't help the hurt I felt [and still feel] when my younger brother recently announced that they're expecting #3 and that my younger cousin announced last month that they're expecting #2. And that three of my friends who had #1 at the same time as me have already had #2 and three are now pregnant with #2.

My manager was talking about an ex-employee the other day who had triplets by IVF after conceiving their first son naturally. Basically, he said he couldn't understand how they couldn't have anymore naturally after having one.

I don't think people get it unless they've been there.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

im with you on this one, i'm so fed up with people saying to me it will happen! I just want to scream it won't bloody happen because there is no eggs being produced!! people seem to have a problem understanding if your body worked once why don't it now?


----------

